# "e", reticências e vírgula



## white_02

Olá, sou novo aqui no fórum.
Tenho uma dúvida sobre quando a frase termina em reticências e antes vem "e". Exemplo (não sei se o melhor):
"Estava vendo o filme e..."

Vejo em muitos casos as pessoas colocarem uma  vírgula antes do "e" ("Estava vendo o filme, e..."), mas para mim não me parece correto. Também não achei nenhuma informação a respeito. Posso aplicar um caso geral quando isto ocorre ou dependendo do contexto pode-se utilizar a vírgula antes do "e", neste caso?


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, 

A resposta é sim e não.
Vejamos, se o *e* for sequência das coisas que você fez (por exemplo), não é preciso vírgula - (estava vendo um filme e (implícito: o telefone tocou)).
Se o autor quer deixar implícita outra ação, por exemplo:
''estava vendo um filme, e, logo em seguida, resolvi sair'', a vírgula aparecerá pois o *e* estará começando uma segunda oração. 
Contudo, como, de qualquer modo, haverá reticências, vai ficar implícito, portanto, o que o leitor quiser, assim não sendo necessária a vírgula antes do _e_. Outra coisa: Se for num romance, crônica, etc., o autor tem direito a usar o recurso que quiser. Caso esteja escrevendo um texto formal,o que será difícil, pois não se deixam coisas implícitas num texto acadêmico (tese, trabalho de curso, etc), é necessário seguir a regra de pontuação. 
Daí, no caso, você terá que recorrer a todas as regras e possibilidades da vírgula. Boa sorte!


----------



## Carfer

Bem vindo, white 02.

Nesse contexto eu não colocaria vírgula. Também não sou perito, mas habitualmente não coloco vírgulas antes da copulativa '_e_', salvo se a oração antecedente não for a oração com que faz a ligação. Exemplo dum post noutro tópico: _'é só para dizer que 'pantorrilha/panturrilha', estando dicionarizado, não é um termo que se use muito em português, pelo menos em Portugal*, **e* corre o risco, se o leitor não falar espanhol, de que este não saiba o que é'._ Parece-me que, nesse caso, a vírgula se justifica.


----------



## almufadado

Uma regra simples : 



Lista ou sequência de coisas :

"Estava a ver o filme, o telefone tocou, a campainha da porta tocou e o gato miou. "



Interrupção da acção inicial

"Estava a ver o filme *e de repente,* enquanto o gato miava*,* o telefone *e* a campainha da porta tocaram. "

"Estava a ver o filme*,* o gato miava*,* *e de repente* o telefone *e* a campainha da porta tocaram. "




Sequência de dois conjuntos de coisas diferentes, ou de acções distintas :

"Estava eu *e* o gato na sala, eu a ver o filme *e *ele miando*,* *e de repente* o telefone *e* a campainha da porta tocaram. "

(aqui também se podia substituir as virgulas por pontos finais.)
("e de repente" é forçado e pode ser substituído por "quando de repente")

Na sua frase  "Estava vendo o filme, e..."  pode entender-se que existe uma nova acção que o "e" introduz  e que fica "no ar" com as reticências.
Há outras partículas que podem fazer a vez desse "e" : 

"Estava vendo o filme, quando senão ..." (algo novo aconteceu !)
"Estava vendo o filme, de repente ..." (algo novo acontece !)
"Estava vendo o filme, foi então que ..." (algo novo aconteceu !)


----------



## white_02

Vamos supor a seguinte frase, colocada pelo almufadado:
"Estava a ver o filme*,* o gato miava*,* *e de repente* o telefone *e* a campainha da porta tocaram. "

Mas estou escrevendo e, por qualquer motivo, quero colocar uma interrupção na fala da personagem:

"Estava a ver o filme*,* o gato miava*,* *e ..."*

Mas claro que não sei o que viria depois, então não sei exatamente se seria necessário a vírgula ou não. Nesse caso, com as reticências, há vírgula antes? 
Do jeito que fiz acima dá para saber o que viria, mas na realidade nunca sabemos o que realmente continuaria a frase, dá para pensar várias situações em que exigiria ou não, naquela frase mesmo.


----------



## Carfer

white_02 said:


> Vamos supor a seguinte frase, colocada pelo almufadado:
> "Estava a ver o filme*,* o gato miava*,* *e de repente* o telefone *e* a campainha da porta tocaram. "
> 
> Mas estou escrevendo e, por qualquer motivo, quero colocar uma interrupção na fala da personagem:
> 
> "Estava a ver o filme*,* o gato miava*,* *e ..."*
> 
> Mas claro que não sei o que viria depois, então não sei exatamente se seria necessário a vírgula ou não. Nesse caso, com as reticências, há vírgula antes?
> Do jeito que fiz acima dá para saber o que viria, mas na realidade nunca sabemos o que realmente continuaria a frase, dá para pensar várias situações em que exigiria ou não, naquela frase mesmo.


 
Realmente, nós leitores, não sabemos o que viria depois (as reticências, são, aliás, um convite a que adivinhemos), mas quem escreve e coloca as reticências, sabe. Ora, só se justifica omitir a vírgula se a acção que se segue estiver relacionada e completar '_o gato miava'_ ( _'o gato miava e saltava_', por exemplo). Se não, creio que a vírgula deve ser colocada, dando a entender ao leitor que o que se segue não é uma sequência de '_o gato miava' _mas outra acção qualquer_._


----------



## almufadado

white_02 said:


> Vamos supor a seguinte frase, colocada pelo almufadado:
> "Estava a ver o filme*,* o gato miava*,* *e de repente* o telefone *e* a campainha da porta tocaram. "
> 
> Mas estou escrevendo e, por qualquer motivo, quero colocar uma interrupção na fala da personagem:
> 
> "Estava a ver o filme*,* o gato miava*,* *e ..."*
> 
> Mas claro que não sei o que viria depois, então não sei exatamente se seria necessário a vírgula ou não. Nesse caso, com as reticências, há vírgula antes?
> Do jeito que fiz acima dá para saber o que viria, mas na realidade nunca sabemos o que realmente continuaria a frase, dá para pensar várias situações em que exigiria ou não, naquela frase mesmo.



Compreendo !

O que interessa de facto é a primeira virgula, a (vírgula) que abre a excepção, o desvio da acção e da atenção :

"Estava a ver o filme  -> 1a acção 

,o gato miava*,* -> 2a acção diferente da 1a, um desvio. A primeira virgula abre o desvio e a segunda virgula fecha-o.

*e ..."* -> é copulativo à primeira acção que fica em suspense pelas reticências.

Mas não funciona se for "Estava a ver o filme, *e ..."* por que esse "e" sem mais nada, sem mais pista, sem nada que indique o contrário,* relaciona-se com a acção imediatamente anterior.


*
Mas é tudo uma questão de estilo que, em geral, se vê nos livros de suspense, em que a frase é " Aqui, ali, e de novo aqui, mais ali e termina de novo aqui."

Veja este encadeamento de acções : 
"Ele vê o assassino aproximar-se, o sol põe-se*,** e*_ ela_ pede-lhe para fugir, e ele ... não hesita. Os grilos param o grilado, ele saca da saca, e os lobos começam a uivar, e ele salta para cima do assassino e .... ensaca-o !"

Acção 1 ->  "Ele vê o assassino aproximar-se
Acção 2 ->  , o sol poẽm-se*,*
Acção 3 ->*  e*_ ela_ pede-lhe para fugir -> pode-se relacionar esta acção com a 1a 
Acção 4 -> ,  e ele ... <suspense> não hesita. -> finda a 1a e 3a acções a virgula indica uma nova acção fechada ou pelas reticências, ou por outra virgula, ou por um ponto final.


Os grilos param o grilado, ele saca da saca, e os lobos começam a uivar, e ele salta para cima do assassino e .... <ensaca-o !?!?>"

Se eu escreve em alternativa  "Os grilos param o grilado *e*, ele saca da saca, os lobos começam a uivar," 
O leitor podia pensar que ele "saca a saca" em consequência  da acção dos grilos.

Qunado a ideia é "_Os grilos param o grilado* e *os lobos começam a uivar,_ *entretanto *ele saca da saca ... "


----------



## moura

As minhas boas-vindas também, White02 

No exemplo que deu não colocava vírgula. Ignora-se o que se diria a seguir, pelo que se opta por tratar o texto como a continuação da primeira acção (e sem nada que possa ser intercalado) que foi interrompida pelas reticências.


----------



## white_02

Obrigado pelas respostas.
A dúvida é que estava pensando em um caso específico e acabei generalizando. No caso de traduções diversos idiomas tem muito menos sinais de pontuação que o Português. Assim sendo, ao traduzir, como lido com isso, já que no outro idioma era indiferente?


----------



## almufadado

white_02 said:


> Obrigado pelas respostas.
> A dúvida é que estava pensando em um caso específico e acabei generalizando. No caso de traduções diversos idiomas tem muito menos sinais de pontuação que o Português. Assim sendo, ao traduzir, como lido com isso, já que no outro idioma era indiferente?



As regras de pontuação por exemplo no inglês têm algumas diferenças (pode ver nos links que existem no principio do fórum).

No inglês os "and" levam na sua maioria uma vírgula antes que em português não se usa (excepto em casos especiais).

"She took the bag and opened the bag. Inside there was a mirror, and her phone and PDA,  and a set of keys, and a pink brush." (exagero de "and"'s !!!)

Que pela nossa regra de pontuação é assim escrito:

"Ela pegou na mala e abriu a mala. Lá dentro havia um espelho*,* um telefone e PDA*,* um molho de chaves/um chaveiro e uma escova cor-de-rosa."

No seu caso :

"I was watching a movie, and ..."
"Eu estava a ver um filme e ..."


----------



## Vanda

> Mas claro que não sei o que viria depois, então não sei exatamente se seria necessário a vírgula ou não. Nesse caso, com as reticências, há vírgula antes?
> Do jeito que fiz acima dá para saber o que viria, mas na realidade nunca sabemos o que realmente continuaria a frase, dá para pensar várias situações em que exigiria ou não, naquela frase mesmo.



Eu havia respondido sobre essa possibilidade no primeiro post lá em cima...


----------



## white_02

Sim, mas no mesmo exemplo:
"She took the bag and opened the bag. Inside there was a mirror, and her phone and PDA, and ..."

Talvez este não seja o melhor, mas quando acontecem, em outras línguas, reticências antes de "e", na tradução existe algum critério mais detalhado ou alguma recomendação de traduzir? 

Claro que em alguns casos parecidos não há problema algum (como no exemplo acima), mas às vezes a construção da frase é bem diferente da usual no Português, ainda mais se analisarmos idiomas bem menos próximos.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, tá! Conforme os meninos disseram acima, no inglês, por exemplo, a virgulação segue outra regra. Por exemplo, normalmente usam vírgula antes de and nos textos.


----------



## white_02

Sim, mas quando eu traduzo, deixo com ou sem a vírgula? Tem alguma recomendação sobre isso ou faço como quiser? Ou mesmo em traduções de textos em Chinês e Japonês (pois é difícil comparar sua estrutura) , qual critério deveria seguir?


----------



## Vanda

Na tradução eu faria como também disse no meu 1o. post: deixaria a vírgula se quisesse deixar implícito que não era apenas uma continução da meu pensamento. Algo como: isto e aquilo (continuação, sem vírgula). Isto e sabe-se lá o que mais (outro pensamento, com vírgula).


----------



## white_02

Obrigado pelas respostas. 
Achei que houvesse alguma regra para traduções, mas acho que o melhor mesmo é o bom-senso em cada caso.


----------



## moura

Olá de novo,

Aqui e aqui estão dois textos com regras ou conselhos sobre a utilização de vírgulas.  
E concordo que muitas vezes é uma questão de bom senso e/ou subjectividade.

Já vi escritores, por exemplo, colocarem vírgulas em enumerações com "e", ou não. Por exemplo: _Ela olhou pela janela e viu a planície e os girassóis dourados e o céu azul em fundo_ - aqui a "não vírgula" pode ajudar a uma ideia de um mundo de coisas que a personagem vê em simultâneo.
Já em: _Ela olhou pela janela e viu a planície, e os girassóis, e o céu azul em fundo."_ eu sinto a frase com uma sucessão de elementos que surgem gradualmente perante o olhar da personagem.


----------

